# sshfs mit public-key



## MArc (15. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe.
Und zwar, ich versuch über ssh zu mounten.
Das mach ich mit SSHFS, nur das Problem ist, dass ich
nur mit publickey-methode auf den Server komme.
Pw hab ich nicht.

In "man sshfs" steht nirgends etwas von keys o.ä.
Bei ssh tut das ja mit "-i $key".

Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## olqs (15. November 2007)

Wenn du OpenSSH nutzt, kannst du den Key mit ssh-keygen erstellen.
Das Key Paar legst du lokal nach ~/.ssh/  
Am Server fügst du den Public key in das authorized_keys File ein. (z.B.: cat id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys). Jeweils eine Zeile pro Key


----------



## MArc (15. November 2007)

Hi,

ja, das ist mir bewusst.
Das ändert aber leider nichts an der Tatsache, dass
man bei sshfs nicht den Key extra angeben kann, wie bei ssh (via "-i $file").

Problematik ist einfach:
Ich hab nen paar Server, auf die ich zugreife mit eben ohne Passwort.
Von einem Server liegt der Key in "~/.ssh/dl" und genau den muss ich bei einem
sshfs angeben. Wie gesagt, bei ssh tut das wunderbar.
Gibt's da ein Workaround(Außer die Datei umbennen - wenn das das Problem
überhaupt löst) oder ein anderes Programm?

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## olqs (15. November 2007)

Nein es gibt keine Option für sshfs um einen Key explizit anzugeben.

Was ist gegen die Methode einzuwenden den private Key (im OpenSSH Format) nach ~./ssh/filename zu kopieren und dann die normale publickey Authentifizierungsmethode von OpenSSH zu nutzen?
Oder hast du schon für andere Verbindungen einen Key Paar erstellt?

Also bei mir macht das sonst genau das was es soll:

```
olqs@draven ~/ $ sshfs root@server:/tmp test/
olqs@draven ~/ $ mount | grep test
sshfs#root@server:/tmp on /home/olqs/test type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,max_read=65536,user=olqs)
olqs@draven ~/ $
```

Wenn du explizit für den Host einen anderen Key angeben willst (für ssh an sich) dann geht das so (an obiges Beispiel angelehnt):
Du erstellst eine Datei ./ssh/config mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
Host server
  IdentityFile ./ssh/private-key
```
Ich hab den deshalb nach .ssh gelegt, da dort normalerweise die Berechtigungen passen sollten. Du kannst aber theoretisch jedes Verzeichnis nehmen.


----------



## MArc (15. November 2007)

Hi,

also Deine Methode mit dem erstellen der "config" in "~/ssh/" klappt nicht.
So komm ich nichtmal via SSH drauf.

(Ich hab natürlich in der config "server" mit meinem Server ersetzt)

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## olqs (16. November 2007)

Hast du ~/ssh/ oder /.ssh/ genommen?

Sorry, ich hab da irgendwie den Punkt vergessen.

Ansonsten teste ich das morgen nochmal.


----------



## MArc (16. November 2007)

Hi,

ja, ich hab beides versucht. (bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass du dich vertippelt hast)
Aber bei mir geht das komischweise immer noch nicht...

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## olqs (16. November 2007)

So getestet und noch nen Tippfehler gefunden:

```
Host server
  IdentityFile ~/.ssh/private-key
```

Mit "User username" kannst du auch nen Standardbenutzer angeben, falls du das brauchst.

Sorry, irgendwie hatte ich gestern keinen guten Tag. Soviele Tippfehler hatte ich schon lang nicht mehr. *grummel*


----------

